# Now I know why baby #2 looks so underdeveloped and small. He's an albino!



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought to myself "How come his eyes are not developing/opening as quick," Well they were, but they are pink/bright red, not dark like baby #1.

http://youtu.be/SiF2KnrdJb8


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

And his fuzz and forming feathers are snow white.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They are so cute. Dont you just love watching them grow. I am having so much fun with my first batch.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

*picture*

View attachment 25895258952


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Look one has it's eyes open & the other closed.They are so very cute.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I love those little guys Nancy. ♥


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

They are cute and I've watched the video... it looks like mom fed the bigger one twice while the poor little albino one gets sidelined.

Can you keep observing them to make sure the little one gets fed too? My heart sinks everytime I see a little injustice! Poor little baby - sometimes, in their haste for food, mom may overlook the other one without bad intentions, I guess it happens all the time - only the strong and the vocal survives!

Keep updating us! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Keep us posted.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> They are cute and I've watched the video... it looks like mom fed the bigger one twice while the poor little albino one gets sidelined.
> 
> Can you keep observing them to make sure the little one gets fed too? My heart sinks everytime I see a little injustice! Poor little baby - sometimes, in their haste for food, mom may overlook the other one without bad intentions, I guess it happens all the time - only the strong and the vocal survives!
> 
> Keep updating us! Thanks for sharing!



I have observed Lilly and Maxx feeding them both equally. The smaller one is 2 days younger, could this be why?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> They are so cute. Dont you just love watching them grow. I am having so much fun with my first batch.


Yes I do. I am loving this.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh they sure are sweet .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is some more info on albino. you may want to wait to see if the eye color comes in as it states here from the dove society.

"How can you tell the difference between a true albino and the normal white? The normal white is often mistaken for albino until about three weeks of age. However, there are some early characteristics that make it possible to distinguish between the two. The albino hatchling will have extremely sparse down -- almost naked -- at hatching, while the down of the normal white hatchling is white and sparse. Both will have pink eyeballs, but the eye of the albino will not change color. The eye of the normal white is pinkish until about three weeks of age when the pink eye begins to take on a gray hue. The albino will keep the bright pink eyes after three weeks of age. Also, in the older white there is the presence of a light tan undertail bar. The white rosy will have a more extreme dilute bar and the bulleyed white will have the faint bar often on only the two outer tail feathers only, but sometimes other tail feathers will show the faint bar.

Because of the lack of pigment in the eye, the albino cannot see as well as normal birds. Young squabs are less able to find food and water and may need assistance in finding the food and water cups. Also, the albino may have problems seeing in bright sunlight and if kept outdoors are more likely to develop eye problems than normal birds. However, with lowered light levels albinos seem to have few problems. They could easily make great indoor pets.

Miller, Wilmer J. 1984 Genetics Of The Ringneck Dove"


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What were the parents of these birds, There are a few other genes that cause pink eyes and short down in squabs.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*White genes in Ringnecks*

A lot of brown Ringneck Doves carry white or albino genes. I had a pair of normal fawns. I was told by the (separate) people I bought the (unrelated) pair from that they were pure "fawns", as far as they knew. They produced normal fawn babies, pied babies, white babies, and even even mixed clutches of one white and one fawn.

White or albino doves aren't necessarily slower to develop. The white one could be behind in this case because it is slightly younger. And it is not even certain that this white one in the original post of this thread is a true albino yet. It may just be a non-albino white dove or even a pied dove. Time will tell as it develops.

This "White" dove I have, shown below, is not even really white. Under certain light, she has some very light pinkish beige coloring. I think she is what they call "pink". She was produced by 2 non-white parents - I think they were "apricot" or something.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What were the parents of these birds, There are a few other genes that cause pink eyes and short down in squabs.


I have noticed that their white mother has red around the dark of her eyes. Maybe he gets it from her?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Dove genes*

Ringneck Doves can have all sorts of "buried" genes. As I mentioned, my "white" dove came from 2 non-white parents.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Lefty! That photo of your white pinky dove is fantastic. BEAUTIFUL place! Nice sunny place with plants, that looks like heaven! Is that her loft?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sunroom*

After my parents passed away, I took my inheritance (and then some) and put this 18 X 20 foot sunroom on my house.










Besides a big jungle of potted plants and trees, I have 4 cages of finches and 2 cages for my doves.



















My 4 doves, 3 parakeets (2 Bourkes and 1 Scarlet Chested), and 1 Java Sparrow all get free flight time in the sunroom. They all understand about the glass and none eat any of the houseplants - and they all know how to return to their cages on their own - can't ask for any more than that! And for the parakeets, that means they know how to fly through the kitchen to/from their cages in my dining room.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*A few more sunroom shots*

I have a table in the sunroom on which I frequently have a saucer of water, which becomes the community pool....

Here is Lefty, my dove that my login is named after. I accidentally put his legband on his left foot.









2 of my parakeets:









Pecker and Tricksy in the pool:









Tricksy likes to hang out here sometimes.


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

Those are very happy and lucky birds.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Ron thats a very nice dove.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a GORGEOUS sunroom. My secret wishlist! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is nice, but perhaps maybe "albino" baby needs a new thread !..lol..


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Lefty07 said:


> After my parents passed away, I took my inheritance (and then some) and put this 18 X 20 foot sunroom on my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> that is nice, but perhaps maybe "albino" baby needs a new thread.


A new thread?? Why, This thread is about the bird being Albino, Why create a duplicate?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Not everyone will read this thread, that is a good reason to start an albino thread.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What? How is this not an albino thread.?? I don't get the need for a new thread. Besides, I do not think everyone reads any thread.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Tsk Evan. This one is about gushing at sunrooms and Scmona's little hatchlings! We got sidetracked a bit. That's all she meant (I think?)


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are very nice pictures.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Tsk Evan. This one is about gushing at sunrooms and Scmona's little hatchlings! We got sidetracked a bit. That's all she meant (I think?)


But the title is "Now I know why baby #2 looks so underdeveloped and small. He's an albino. 

Sorry for getting the impression this thread was about the bird being an albino and small when its quite obvious the title implies its about gushing sunrooms lol. how could I have missed that


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I get it, Lefty hijacked scomas thread. so maybe lefty should have created a new thread....



edit to add: Actually, sassypants hijacked it by bringing up leftys album, sorry lefty, you were sticking to the topic

Tsk De


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

lol, I don't mind hi-jacks.


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

How is the albino baby doing? More pics please.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Normie said:


> How is the albino baby doing? More pics please.



This was just taken.

View attachment 2596925969


----------



## Normie (Oct 12, 2012)

He or she is soooo cute! Thanks for the update. Please keep the pics coming.


----------

